# Thank you email after Final Interview



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

So I finished my final interview with the interview committee. Everything went fairly well. The gentleman said I did very well and there were alot of nodding when I answered the questions. Some questions took some more elaboration after I answered but over all I think I did fairly well. Thank you everyone who's helped me on this long process.


Should you send a thank you email? I don't have the email contacts of the committee but would sending one to the office admin be ok and have her relay the message?


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

A follow up "thank you for the interview opportunity" note would not go unnoticed - shows some class on your part. I'd try contacting the office admin. looking for the appropriate email addresses. Of course, tell them why you want it. They may give you the contact info but if not, they would probably pass on your thanks.


----------



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

ValeoBill said:


> A follow up "thank you for the interview opportunity" note would not go unnoticed - shows some class on your part. I'd try contacting the office admin. looking for the appropriate email addresses. Of course, tell them why you want it. They may give you the contact info but if not, they would probably pass on your thanks.


Thats what I was thinking too. However, I've heard from other electricians to not do this as you may get disqualified for it. Which doesn't make much sense. So I'm fairly torn about whether to send one or not. 

I want to make sure I do everything that will help my chances of getting in. Any other input would really be appreciated.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Let's imagine there's 200 people interviewed and 20 are going to be selected. After these interviews, you sit, unbeknownst to you, but knownst to the committee, at number 21. Do you think that thank you e-mail is going to put you over the top and knock #20 off the to-hire list? Because if it did - (say, of the 20 hired, 10 of them all tell their friends they sent thank-you emails andthey tell co-workers and other random people on the internet) the next thing you know is the committees are going to start getting gifts and fruit baskets and moviepass coupons, and then from there it goes to bottles of wine and liquor and money trees and envelopes under the table.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

I can't believe this....a thank you is merely that; a thank you. To extrapolate that to some seemingly limitless bribe is a heck of a stretch.


----------



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

ValeoBill said:


> I can't believe this....a thank you is merely that; a thank you. To extrapolate that to some seemingly limitless bribe is a heck of a stretch.


Agreed. I think its common decency. I thank the waiter at a restaurant so why would I not thank people who took the time to interview me that can potentially change my future.

Still a bit torn about this. I'm not saying im trying to bribe or anything but I do want to show how much this means to me to the committee.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Electriken01 said:


> Agreed. I think its common decency. I thank the waiter at a restaurant so why would I not thank people who took the time to interview me that can potentially change my future.
> 
> Still a bit torn about this. I'm not saying im trying to bribe or anything but I do want to show how much this means to me to the committee.


And I'm saying you're trying to worm your way in, and If I'm on that committee, it'll be to your detriment, not your advantage. You shook hands and thanked them when it was over. In person. This means just as much to everyone else who was interviewed too. You're looking for a leg up, and it's obvious.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Some people see the glass half-full, others see it half empty...let's just say our opinions are about 180' apart...neither necessarily wrong; just different


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> And I'm saying you're trying to worm your way in, and If I'm on that committee, it'll be to your detriment, not your advantage. You shook hands and thanked them when it was over. In person. This means just as much to everyone else who was interviewed too. You're looking for a leg up, and it's obvious.


I once sent a thank you email after an interview and offered to demonstrate my abilities unpaid as a good gesture. I got the job.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Send a thank you, I would not. I would find the members when you start. A handshake or personal thank you means much more to me. Than a card sent to the group. 
I do not like the concept of looking needy.


----------



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Fair enough. I will wait In that case and let them contact me first.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ohm it hertz said:


> I once sent a thank you email after an interview and offered to demonstrate my abilities unpaid as a good gesture. I got the job.


In the union, they would lynch you for this offer.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

brian john said:


> In the union, they would lynch you for this offer.


I have no doubt. I should clarify this wasn't related to construction, it was a filler job doing computer work. Now the computers build themselves and charge me to swipe a customer's card, weird.


----------

